# We need industrial Electricians .



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a section specifically for "For Hire".


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

skilser said:


> We need industrial electricians for belgium.
> 
> *Contact us:*
> 
> ...


if i were interested , what is the pay per hour, benefits, etc. ??


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

skilser said:


> We need industrial electricians for belgium.
> 
> *Contact us:*
> 
> ...


I you don't post salary and benefits , no-one will answer you.

Re-post with information in the "Looking to Hire" area, or stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Has to be a scam. New user, single post. Be careful if you answer this!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Too late, I’m already on the plane. I should have realized it when he said I could have the first three months off with pay. Dam-it


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Note to members: The thread appears to have originated from outside the US & Canada.
Edit: I now see OP disclosed the country in post #1.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

skilser said:


> We need industrial electricians for belgium.
> 
> *Contact us:*
> 
> ...


when did you guys get electricity?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Tough room, lol


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> when did you guys get electricity?


That was my joke !


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ll go for 1 year for 200k plus 3 weeks at home vacation you buy the fights and if I do the year I want a 50k bonus and you pay room and board and Perdiem


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Slay301 said:


> I’ll go for 1 year for 200k plus 3 weeks at home vacation you buy the fights and if I do the year I want a 50k bonus and you pay room and board and Perdiem


LOL, bet you crap your pants if he says yes.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

oldsparky52 said:


> LOL, bet you crap your pants if he says yes.


Nope id go Iraq and Afghanistan was the exact same for electricians.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL, as if an "industrial electrician" in North America would be qualified to work in Belgium... 
Yes, I know electricity is electricity, but standards an practices are very different in the EU compared to here, drawings / symbols are totally different, wiring methods are different etc. etc. etc.

This is more likely a scam to harvest personal information. Be wary.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I worked on German built machines, prints were vertical, but very easy to follow. I would be comfortable in a week. Language would be the big hurdle.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

My brother is a tool and die designer. He has worked mostly plastic extrusion. He has a lot of connections with the companies in Germany and Austria from working on their machines. He goes there on buisiness and vacations. He’s been trying to get a job over there for years. He was close a couple times. I don’t know all the rules, but he hasn’t been able to get around them.
What’s the deal with still having to pay US income tax even if you move? I think he had to take that into consideration also?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Industrial electrician Jobs in Belgium, September 2022 | Glassdoor


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> What’s the deal with still having to pay US income tax even if you move? I think he had to take that into consideration also?


They take into account the taxes payed to the resident country then adjust for US tax. Its designed to stop you using dual status and paying tax in neither country. 
Costs a bunch to have a accountant file the paperwork.


----------

